# straight bits



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i have a question. will most straight cutting bits plunge?? i rarely do any plunge cutting.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Well yes and no,,, but it's hard on them but if you go down by little bit they can get the job done.the bit just can't cut the center of the hole out with out moving it to one side or the other,,the norm the bits get real hot and cook the cutting tips the norm..many will say this is a new bit but it will not cut like one that's because they may have cooked the bit right off the bat or to say right out of the package , most of the cutting is done right at the tip of the bit and if it gets dull that's it the norm, it will drag from then on..it's almost like taking a new knife out the box and hit the sharp edge with a hammer...  the cutting edge is gone....and you now have a butter/table knife...


=========


levon said:


> i have a question. will most straight cutting bits plunge?? i rarely do any plunge cutting.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello bobj

im going to be cutting the base of my birdhouse stand. i have to build my jig first and trying to figure if i have to buy a new bit or not. i have to check and see if my straight bit will extend long enough to cut 1 inch thick. i want to have everything i need as far as the tooling before i start. i hate to get started then have to order a bit or even worse pay hd or lowes price. thanks for the help!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi levon,

This is why I usually push the "spiral" bits. They work great for this. Upcut, downcuts and the double compression spirals. They are worth the price.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bud

It's not a big deal when cutting circles ,just plunge down just a little bit at 1st.then just a bit more as you go around the circle, say 3/8" deep on the 1st.pass then the do the same thing over and over till you get down to 1 1/16" deep////....use that little turret on the bottom of the base makes the job easy, but do stop at the end of each pass and let the bit cool down and clean out the slot...

===



levon said:


> hello bobj
> 
> im going to be cutting the base of my birdhouse stand. i have to build my jig first and trying to figure if i have to buy a new bit or not. i have to check and see if my straight bit will extend long enough to cut 1 inch thick. i want to have everything i need as far as the tooling before i start. i hate to get started then have to order a bit or even worse pay hd or lowes price. thanks for the help!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hey Ken,

i thought the spirals would be better, but im a tight old codger and wanted to do this little project and buy the spirals when i have more budget left. lol


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

HI levon,

Straights will work... just make sure you do as Bj suggested above. Heat destroys the bits.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

he bobj,

i was thinking of using a 3/8ths straight cutter and had thought maybe i should only go maybe 1/4 at a time? funny how we never think of going 1/16 over to cut through clean. we think, 1 inch stock , 1 inch depth. also that is really a good tip to take a break and let the bit cool each lap around the workpiece. i still have to check my bit for length. my daughter just called and wants me to build her a vanity cabinet for her bath.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Sounds good , you don't need to plunge the full 1" just filp it over and use a trim bit to clean it up after the cut out..  then a nice round over bit or what ever type of edge you want to put on it... 
You may say but I don't want the center hole to show a wood dowel pin will take care of that..or a plug made of the same stock..



=======





levon said:


> he bobj,
> 
> i was thinking of using a 3/8ths straight cutter and had thought maybe i should only go maybe 1/4 at a time? funny how we never think of going 1/16 over to cut through clean. we think, 1 inch stock , 1 inch depth. also that is really a good tip to take a break and let the bit cool each lap around the workpiece. i still have to check my bit for length. my daughter just called and wants me to build her a vanity cabinet for her bath.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi bobj,

the hole in the center wont matter on this project. but i will need to get a longer bit, just checked and my 3/8ths straight cutter has a 1 inch cutting length and flares very soon. when i add 1/2 inch for the circle cutting jig its way to short. so tell me wheres the best price including shipping gonna be and what cutting length would you get?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

It's hard to beat free shipping from MLCS, free is for me 
Plus they ship quick  with a *Guaranteed *

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/mlcsfaq.htm

: Any MLCS item can be returned for *any *reason within *3 YEARS* for refund, exchange, or replacement. Katana® items have a *LIFETIME* guarantee ,that's are to beat for router bits.

====







levon said:


> hi bobj,
> 
> the hole in the center wont matter on this project. but i will need to get a longer bit, just checked and my 3/8ths straight cutter has a 1 inch cutting length and flares very soon. when i add 1/2 inch for the circle cutting jig its way to short. so tell me wheres the best price including shipping gonna be and what cutting length would you get?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi levon,

I have to second to what Bj said about MLCS. I've ordered several bit from them in the past 2 weeks. They've showed up within a few days of ordering plus the free shipping. They can't be beat.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I too want to second what Bj said. I am quoting me from the "I think I settled on a starter bit set. Any C&C?" thread http://www.routerforums.com/router-...k-i-settled-starter-bit-set-any-c-c-4.htmlthe 

"BobJ3 is right, of course. Normal straight bits are not designed for plunge cuts. As far as I can tell, this fact is a "dirty little secret". There are straight bits designed for plunge cutting available from many sources such as MLCS. These bits have an extra blade that crosses the center of the bottom of the bit. Freud straight bits do not appear to have that extra blade but they also plunge cut well. I am confused by the claim by MLCS that their Katana (better) line carbide straight bits do not plunge cut. I do not own any of those bits (but I do own some of the plunge cutting straight bits, and they work well for me)"


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As Tom has mentioned, also myself on many occasions, plunging with a normal straight cutter basically burns it's way down. Here is a shot of one of my 10mm straight plunge cutters.


----------

